# Shelly Beach/Bluefish Pt 17/9



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It was with some trepidation that I drove into the carpark and spotted two hobies on car roofs. Pulled up alongside, got out and introduced myself to two personable guys. OK, perhaps this isn't going to be too bad. One of them even has a quest so paddle stealing antics should be kept a a minimum. Then more and more hobies arrived, some borne by familiar faces, others new to me. I lost count how many there were in the end, and can't remember all the names - Peter, Rolley (sp?), sbd, kraley, jt, on the edge (awesome adventure), ... (I'm sure I've forgotten someone)

We chinwagged and stuffed around, eventually getting on the water about an hour after first light. Paddled round to Bluefish. Gee, these guys seem alright. Usual banter, discussion of tactics etc. I might have been the only one without a hobie but soon felt relaxed in their midst.

A range of tactics were tried to little avail. I tried drifting and jigging a white 14g searock, hoping for a slimy to arm my 10kg outfit. Hooked up but dropped it. A while later hooked up again and brought my first sergeant baker to the surface. While they make good soup, they are very bony so I sent it back. Tried several more drifts with only one more hookup that dropped off again. Put out a gulp 5" jerkshap in a 1/4oz jig to bounce along the bottom as I drifted. It got munched without obvious strike - maybe squid, too much of it left for leatherjackets.

Put another one out and was drifting along, jigging the searock, when sbd approaches me. By now I was completely at ease with the hobie posse. I didn't see it coming, concentrating as I was on the jigging. The rod with the gulp was in the front rod holder on the right. Next thing Dave says sorry as he rams the rod. I fumble for the rod holder, trying to release the lock, but tipped too far to the right. P2 ejected me and I was in the drink once more.

Now at this point you'd think there'd be a major rescue operation launched by the hobie fleet. No, they realised the complete self-sufficiency of the paddle fisher and left me to clear my deck of the two rods, which both had lines out, stow them and get myself back on the yak. Found my crocs and hat and all was well. Nothing lost.

As I paddled back from that incident to begin another drift, DPI Fisheries came up in a rubber ducky. Their mother ship was sitting off the point and they were going around checking fishing licences and the legality of the catch. Gave me need to open the centre hatch, which I hadn't done before while on the water. Put a leg over either side of the yak and got it open without incident, had my licence checked and they moved on. Funny, but they made no comment about me being dripping wet.

Mentioned shortly after to Dave that I probably wouldn't stay out too much longer. Then we saw some birds working, for the first time this morning. Hightailed it over there for them to disperse. I continued to drift then looked around to find the hobie fleet had vanished. Paddled back around Bluefish to see them heading in so I followed, catching up along the way.

The conditions were excellent today, although the water was sloppier than a fortnight ago. Launching and landing at Shelly was a breeze, only problem is that it gets very busy down there late morning, with surf crews practising, guys on skis and dive schools all jostling for space.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

HOW RUDE, THOSE DAMN HOBIES, WORSE THAN JET SKIS! :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQvQ0xwAABzXgAASQIUkoBAAP+ffoDAApsGpk9KPU0jajagH6pp+qEQxMp6mmIaAAII9KaBoHpGg0aIKHxkaRJRO18DliPrb2DHm4X2Vai20rqkor8O9xv1Rc1DPB9NAtXzttkKYrfiqnWwEiD+0uG7yROfeDE+4jkhTkDCDNBeghqqYlXKwmicYE5kVz1FZysSrQYBzAnJNoj97ZDV6vAWqCxagQm2twOM8hzKqOvEGw0KR/i7kinChIBehpjg=


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Now then Dave (Peril), you'd be the last person I'd want to put in the drink. Actually, now that you mention it, you were the last person I put in the drink. Perhaps I need L plates? Sorry mate... (in the hobies, paddles are the last resort, next time I'll see if I can resort to one - would certainly help in the turning circle department).
The action was noticeably down on 2 weeks ago, I caught a cowanyoung (30ish cm) early which I sent out in search of its nemesis. Drifted around the point (towed by the cowanyoung) and managed a leatherjacket (released) on a gulp sandworm. I tried a variety of baits (pilchards, salted local slimy, bonito) but it was very quiet down there. Took one more cowanyoung, but the first was still lively, so I released him. Had the aforementioned encounter with Peril, and also got checked out by fisheries (first time for me, all present and correct sir (and marm)). Peril indicated that he'd be heading back soon, I gave it another 5 mins then zzzzt my livebait went off. Unfortunately I'd taken my eyes off the ball and had a tangle which took a couple of mins to sort out. By then, of course, it was all over - weirdly the line was broken in the middle of the leader, must have had a rub. The remainders of the hobie contingent headed in at this point, looked for Peril but couldn't see him and assumed he'd made his way in. An easy pedal back to Shelly Beach, and we were done by 1000. It was a lovely morning to be out on the water, next time we'll catch some fish.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

On further research, I think my cowanyoung were actually XXL yellowtail. Probably second choice to slimy mackerel either way, which probably accounts for the slow fishing - no bait, no predators. No matter, nice to be out on the water, and to put some faces to names.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Great report and good to hear everyone was out again. Dave, sorry to leave you to the mercy of the Hobie bunch, but I got roped into doing the 9Km Bridge run this morning by SWMBO :roll: , was thinking of you guys out there while running over the bridge. Conditions on the Harbour looked perfect.

Sounds like the 'nice' weather earlier in the week has disrupted things off shore :evil: .


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Grate to see that the team is expanding.  There is a saying: there is safety in numbers. [What numbers if nobody lent you a hand?, but maybe they thought you wanted to go for a swim, did you?] :lol: 
I wish there was more fishers around here, even one more. 

Is it possible to send me a photo of your jig used? The white 14g searock?

Better luck with the fishing next time. :wink:

Regards
Louis


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Louis, have a look at http://www.river2sea.com.au/categories.asp?cID=310. I have some of the 7g (blue, green and pink) ones as well, that have worked on slimys and schools of tailor. The tackleworld store near Charlestown will probably have some, if your local doesn't.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, I will get some.

Regards


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sure was a quiet day fish wise. A few bites but that was about all. The old fish finder was pretty quiet as well. Good to be out there though.

I must say Peril that I was amazed to hear that you had come a cropper. I had no idea until I read your post and I would be suprised if most of the other guys did as well. Did Dave (spd) return to ramming speed and go over the top of you while you were in the water? If so I would be interested to hear how the fins looked from an underwater perspective 

Rolley (sp?) did catch 3 or 4 beautifully fat calamari on a squid jig. I think he was working some weed beds. Rolley can you post and give some tips on the methods and sites chosen etc? The family must have been delighted ! Calamari for dinner!

The Turbo fins on the Outback are nothing short of amazing. The difference in speed is something of a mild revelation. 

Gatsey called me at 10:00 am on the mobile to get a trip report. He was devastated to hear that 8 kingies, 6 snapper and a huge haul of salmon and tailor were taken in his absence as he worked around the house trying to repair relations with his girl after coming home at 3:30 am Friday night three sheets to the wind. 

Despite the lack of fish it was a good morning and great to be out in the sunshine, fresh air and salty breeze.

I look forward to the next time out lads.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> I must say Peril that I was amazed to hear that you had come a cropper. I had no idea until I read your post and I would be suprised if most of the other guys did as well. Did Dave (spd) return to ramming speed and go over the top of you while you were in the water? If so I would be interested to hear how the fins looked from an underwater perspective


No issue John. There wasn't any of you close when it happened. I must say I was surprised that Dave didn't come back to finish me off. I guess it was a conversion attempt rather than the final solution :lol: :lol:

Anyone else see the parallel between this hobie invasion and events on a global scale. I'm warning you all. We need to take strong action before its too late and the very fabric of kayaking is destroyed. Ah stuff it, I'll just go for another fish You coming Dave?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Peril said:


> Ah stuff it, I'll just go for another fish You coming Dave?


Absolutely! You realise of course that sbd is a tla for "silent but deadly"* - I'll try to back off on the deadly component in the future. I'm thinking a Balmoral launch and around the front of Middle Head sounds like the go (particularly looking at Steve's (MangoX) success on the weekend).

*which begs the question why would one name oneself after a fart?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Perfect conditions but very quiet on the fish, as said by the rest of the fleet, Middle Harbour could be a nice mix up of locations for the weekend.

Had afew bites but that was about it, nice to spend some time out there with some new faces also improving my casting and the set up of my yak, each time i head out i spend the next couple of days thinking about whats to come next...(i think crate this week , sounder in 2)
Peril, Snowey, SBD, Rolley & Peter nice to finally get out for a fish with all of u, Jt, Kraley Pleasure as always good to see you both can keep up now with the Turbo fins 

See you all next weekend

Pauly.


----------

